# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  [الأمور الستة المنهي عنها في الصلاة]

## د/عمر العمروي

*[الأمور الستة المنهي عنها في الصلاة ]*
*الحمد لله ،والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه ، وبعد :*
*فقد دأب البعض من المصلين هدانا الله وإياهم ، إلى فعل ستة أشياء في الصلاة ، كلها نهينا عنها في السنة المطهرة ، بعضها يفسد الصلاة ، وبعضها يحرمها ، وبعضها يوجب إعادتها ، والعجب كل العجب أن أحدهم إذا بُلغَ بالنهي وبدليله ، رد على من ينصحه بمقولة السفهاء من الناس ، وهي قولهم : هات دليل من القرآن ، فإذا قلت له ، هذا دليل من السنة ، والسنة هي بيان القرآن كما أمر الله نبيه بذلك عليه الصلاة والسلام .*
*رد عليك بقول أشد من قوله الأول ، وهو قوله : يمكن الحديث ما هو صحيح ،*
*فلما حصل هذا الموقف في أحد المساجد ، شمر أحد الناصحين عن ساعديه وقال هذه أبيات أربعة ، وفيها ستة أمور يفعلها كثير من الناس وهي مبطلة للصلاة ، وطلب مني التعليق عليها ، وبناء على طلبه أقول وبالله التوفيق :*
*[ ستة أشياء لا تجوز في الصلاة ]* 
*إذا نحن قمنـا في(1) الصـلاة فإننا = نهينـا عن الإتيـان فيهـا بسـتة*
*بروك بعير(2) والتفات كثعلب(3) = ونقر غراب(4) في سجود الفريضة*
*وإقعاء كلب(5) أو كبسط ذراعه(6) = وأذناب خيل (7)عند فعل التحية*
*وزدناً [كتدبيخ] (8)الحمـار بمـده = لعنق وتصـويب لـرأس بركـعة* 
*قلت : ولما كان الغالب من الناس لا يفقه كلمات القصيدة ، فإني سأقوم بشرحها وفق السنة المطهرة ، فأقول وبالله التوفيق :* 
*(1) قال الشاعر : إذا نحن قمنا في الصلاة : (في) هنا تقتضي الشروع في الصلاة بعد تكبيرة الإحرام ، فلو قال : قمنا للصلاة ، أو إلى الصلاة ، كان المعنى يقتضي الذهاب من مقره ، إلى مكان أدائها ، وهذا لا حجة فيه ولا معنى .*
*(2) أول الستة : بروك البعير : وهو أن ينزل المصلي على يديه قبل رجليه ، فالبعير عندما يبرك ينزل بيديه ، والإنسان هنا منهي عن أن يفعل كما يفعل البعير ، وسبب النهي ، هو أنه لوكان محرما ، أو ليس لابسا لسرواله ، فإنه قد ينكشف الإحرام ، أو إيزار المصلي فتظهر عورته ، ودليل هذا حديث وائل بن حجر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنه قال : (( إذا سجد أحدكم ، فليبدأ بركبتيه قبل يديه )) وحديث أبو هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : (( إذا سجد أحدكم فلا يبرك كما يبرك البعير )) أي لا ينزل بيديه قبل رجليه هذا هو المعنى الصحيح لهذا الحديث ، لأن المصلي إذا نزل على يديه قبل رجليه ، ظهرة سوأته لمن خلفه ، ونحن أمرنا بمخالفة البعير ، والزيادة الواردة في حديث أبي هريرة وهي قول : (( وليضع يديه قبل ركبتيه )) هذه مدرجة من الرواة .*
*(3) التفات الثعلب :هو ما يفعله بعض المصلين ، ممن يلتفتون يمنة ويسرة بنصف وجهه ، ترى أحدهم يلف رأسه بعد أن يخفضه ، ويلتفت بنصفه ، وهذا الفعل يبطل الصلاة ، ويوجب إعادتها .*
*(4) نقر الغراب : نقر الغراب ، وهو الذي يركع ويسجد بسرعة ، لا يقول في ركوعه ولا في سجوده شيء من الذكر قط ، وهذا حصل على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وفي مسجده ، فقد جاء النهي عن هذا الفعل وسمي ( المسيء صلاته) في حديث متواتر عن عمر بن الخطاب ، وعن أبي هريرة وغيرهم ــ رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ــ أن رجلا دخل المسجد يصلى ، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ناحية المسجد ، فجاء فسلم عليه ، فقال له : (( أرجع فصل فإنك لم تصل)) فرجع فصلى ، ثم سلم فقال له (( أرجع فصل فإنك لم تصل )) ثلاثا ، فقال الرجل والذي بعثك بالحق لا أحسن غير هذا فعلمني ؟ : قال : (( إذا قمت إلى الصلاة ، فأسبغ الوضؤ ، ثم أستقبل القبلة ، فكبر ، وأقرأ بما تيسر ، معك من القرآن ، ثم أركع حتى تطمئن راكعا ، ثم أرفع حتى تعتدل قائما ، ثم اسجد حتى تطمئن ساجدا ، ثم أرفع حتى تستوي وتطمئن جالسا ، ثم أسجد حتى تطمئن ساجدا ، ثم أرفع حتى تستوي قائما ، ثم أفعل ذلك في صلاتك كلها )) .* 
*(5) إقعاء كلب : الإقعاء : هو أن يلصق المصلي إذا جلس أليته ، أو مقعدته بالأرض ، وينصب رجليه بجانبها ، ودليل النهي عن هذه الصفة هو ما روي عن أبي هريرة قال : (( نهاني خليلي صلى الله عليه وسلم : عن إقعاء كإقعاء الكلب )) . وهذا الإقعاء المنهي عنه ، هو غير الإقعاء المسنون ، والمسنون ، الذي كان يفعله النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بين السجدتين أحينا : لما رواه ابن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( كان أحيانا يقعي [ ينتصب على عقبيه ، وصدور قدميه )) .*
*(6) بسط ذراعيه : وهو افتراش الذراعين ، وإلصاقهما بالأرض ، ومن المرفق ، إلى الكفين ، وهذا لا يكون إلاّ للكلب ، إما هديه عليه الصلاة والسلام لنا وسنته القولية والفعلية ، فهي : (( أنه كان إذا سجد لا يفترش ذراعيه ، وأنه كان يرفعهما عن جنبيه حتى يبدو بياض إبطيه )) وأحاديث هذا متواترة عن عشرة من الصحابة .*
*(7) أذناب الخيل : الشاعر شبه بعض المصلين الذين يحركون أصبع السبابة أثناء التشهد بحركات أذناب الخيل ، وخص الخيل ترفعا وتأدبا ، وألاّ فالخيل ، والإبل ، والحمير ، والبغال ، والبقر كلها تحرك أذنابها من اليمين لليسار والعكس ، وفوق وتحت ، وهكذا فعلها ، وأما المصلي فلا ينبغي له ذلك .*
*وإنما يفعل كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعل ، وذلك فيما يرويه عبد الله بن عمر وغيره ، قالوا : (( كان صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا جلس يتشهد ، وضع كفه اليسرى على ركبته اليسرى باسطها عليها ، ويقبض أصابع كفه اليمنى كلها ، ويشير بإصبعه التي تلي الإبهام في القبلة ، ويرمي ببصره إليها )) وفي رواية (( نحوها )) ، في القبلة ، يعني : باتجاه القبلة ثابتتا لا يحركها .* 
*(8) كتدبيخ الحمار بمده لعنق وتصويب لرأس بركعة : تدبيخ : في اللغة : تقبيب الظهر وطأطأت الرأس ، وهذه الصفة لا تكون إلاّ في الحمار ، وهي : أنه لا يمكن للحمار أن يمد عنقه ويرفع رأسه عاليا ويخفضه لينهق ، إلاّ بعد أن يقبب بطنه ، أي : يضمره ، ويمد ظهره ويلوي عنقه عدد مرات ، ليتسنى له (النهيق) ، وهذا الفعل محرم في حق المصلي ، وسماع صوته منكرا ومن الشيطان ، والإلتفات ومسابقة الإمام محرمان أيضا .* 
*فأما دليل تحريم رفع البصر في الصلاة ، فهو ما أخرجه أهل السنن بأسانيد صحيحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : (( أما يخشى أحدكم إذا رفع بصره وهو في الصلاة ، أن لا يرجع إليه بصره )) وفي رواية : (( أما يخشى الذي يرفع بصره ... )) .*
*وأما دليل مسابقة الإمام فهو ما أخرجه الشيخان في صحيحيهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : (( أما يخشى الذي يرفع رأسه قبل الإمام أن يحول الله رأسه رأس حما )) .*
*وختاما : جعلني الله وإياكم ممن أطاع الله ورسوله ، وأستن بسنة نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وسار على نهجه وهداه إلى يوم الدين ، آمين .* 
*أخوكم الناصح لكم : د / عمر العمروي*

----------


## حسام68

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،

----------


## د/عمر العمروي

> جزاك الله خيراً ،،،


==============================  ============ 
شكرا على مشاهدة الطرح ، وعلى دعوتك المخلصة ، ولك مثل ذلك .

----------


## امحمد المحترم

جزاك الله خيرا عن توضيح هذه الأمور الستة المنهي عنها في الصلاة نظرا لغفلة الكثير عنها ، واسال الله تعالى أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ، والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## ابوصبا

أحسن الله اليك فوائد رائعه

----------


## حسن الحربي

موضوع مهم ونافع بإذن الله تعالى 
بورك فيكـ ونفع الله بكـ 

لنا معكم لقاء قريب بإذن ربي وتيسيره

----------

